# Imitator Egg Development Photos



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like eggs 3 & 4 from my imi varadero pair are fertile and developing. I'm going to try to take a photo every day or two from now on to document development. Sorry, quick iphone pics so far!

Dad seems to carry a bunch of dirt on to the eggs when he does his daily house keeping.


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Are your day 8 pictures mixed up? I ask because your day 6 pictures look like mine on development, but the day 8 look like they've gone backwards... mine now has distinct gill development and stretched out with movement now too. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope not mixed up, although you make a great point!

These eggs ceased development around day 7 and day 8 as you noticed they started to look a bit funny. 

I thought I had updated this thread, sorry!

Although these eggs didnt work out, the following clutchs did and I have a tadpole that is 60-70 days old right now and another younger one as well. Both being raised by the parents.


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice job on the eggs and congrats!!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing these!
Hope to see continued development


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

erikm said:


> Nope not mixed up, although you make a great point!
> 
> These eggs ceased development around day 7 and day 8 as you noticed they started to look a bit funny.
> 
> ...


Hey Erik -
You had commented on my varadero sexing post on facebook and I was curious about these, as you seem to have some experience.



I'm still thinking I have 4 females, but noticed these eggs yesterday morning. At first, I thought white eggs meant non-fertile, but then read that imitator eggs start out white. Also, I'm under the impression that the males deposit their sperm, then the females lay the eggs over it. I've also read that while not unheard of, it's pretty uncommon for females to lay eggs without a male present, possibly because of the aforementioned order of deposit. Plus, still no calling with 4 ±18 month old frogs in their new tank for about 8 days now. 

Any thoughts on the eggs?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Are they fresh eggs? They look really new.

Zero calling after more than a week seems pretty straight forward with mature animals. If there was a mature male or two, one of them would more than likely be calling. That being said I am really not experienced enough to say that you have 4 females based on no calling.

Keep an eye on the eggs. If they are good, you will see development in the first 3-5 days. Check this thread for decent photo of development at day 5.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/60625-r-summersi-egg-development.html


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Erik - I was mostly wondering if you had any feedback on how the eggs looked. They weren't there when the lights went out at night, and I found them the next morning. I took the picture then, so they were pretty new. I just took another picture today (day 2) and this is how they look:



Thanks. I'll keep an eye and see if they develop or not. I'm not holding my breath that they will, but still curious nonetheless. Good idea keeping a photo journal... I'll try that just for fun in case they progress.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like they're already developing!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Actually after a second look they may be going cloudy. Hard to tell.


----------

